# battery questions..



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have two. I'm thinking of getting a CMC hydraulic transom jack and need to know what battery to use for it and a 50hp motor with trim/tilt. I.E. what cold cranking amps to look for, res.power etc. And what battery to run for lights (which dont get used hardly at all) ,GPS/ fish finder,small bilge, ship to shore radio, and a small trolling motor that may get used twice a year. I want to run two batts. and just need some input. Thanks in advance.


----------

